# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Corsica Express Three

## Espresso Venezia

Το CORSICA της Καλλίστη Φέρις, είναι ένα πλοίο που ασχέτως αν ταιριάζει με τα καραβολατρικά μας γούστα, άλλαξε τα μέχρι τότε δεδομένα στην γραμμή που δρομολογήθηκε, Πειραιά - Ικαρία - Σάμο. 
Μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα αρχές του περασμένου Ιούνη, και με συνέπεια στα δρομολόγια του κατόρθωσε να καρπωθεί ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ''πίτας'' από την συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή.

Παρακάτω βλέπουμε μερικά από τα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου. 



> *ΤΥΠΟΣ:* AQUASTRADA / RODRIQUEZ CANTIERI NAVALI ΧΑΛΥΒΑΣ - ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ 
> *ΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ:* 1996 ΙΤΑΛΙΑ 
> *ΜΗΚΟΣ:*103μ *ΠΛΑΤΟΣ:* 14.5μ
> *ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ:* MTU 35000HP
> *ΠΡΟΩΣΗ:* 3 ΥΔΡΟΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ 
> *ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ:* 535 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ / 150 ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ
> *ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ:* 37 ΚΟΜΒΟΙ 
> *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ:* 4 ΕΝΕΡΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ + 3 ΠΡΥΜΝΑΙΑ INTERCEPTORS


CORSICA.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΓΡHΓΟΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΡYΛIΚΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚEΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΑΝΕ ΠΩΛEIΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝΕ...:?:

----------


## viramola

Ειναι λιγο πιο αργο απο τον Κεντερη τον original
και λιγο πιο γρηγορο απο τον μικρο τον Αιολο (ΑEOLOS MELISANIDES)

----------


## George

Όπως τα λέει ο viramola είναι απλά πάει κατευθείαν Ικαρία και η διαφορά σε χρόνο ταξιδιού από τον Αίολο που έπιανε Παροναξία, κάνοντας ολόκληρο κύκλο, είναι τεράστια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

To σκαφος μεσα Ιανουαριου δενει για την ετησια
επιθεωρηση.Παραθετω μια εκδοχη του πλοιου
που του χαριζει μια επιπλεον ισως αισθητικη.
CORSICA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως το μπλεδάκι το κάνει ομορφότερο αλλα φέρνει σε λίγο ΑΝΕΚ  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ ότι το μπλε το κάνει ομορφότερο (πιό φωτεινό), αλλά περισσότερο μου αρέσει η γραμματοσειρά που χρησιμοποιεί ο φίλος AegeanIslands, η οποία πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε ταχύπλοο από αυτήν που χρησιμοποιεί τώρα η εταιρεία.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν παρατηρεισατε και 
το χρωμα του υφαλοχρωματος?
Οπως και η μητρικη 
*Corsica Ferries Sardinia Ferries*
κιτρινο για την μουραβια,δειχνει καλυτερα στο σκαφος.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν τα μποφόρια ανεβαίνουν τα ταχύπλοα στενάζουν (φαντάσου μέσα ο κόσμος τι κάνει :shock :Smile: 

corsica express 3.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Παραδεισόπουλος

----------


## scoufgian

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΤΟ CORSICA 3 ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ Τ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1208

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά την αναχώρηση της ...μεγάλης κυρίας  :Smile: , μεθόρμισε στην θέση της Αριάδνης, όπου και παραμένει έρημο, σβηστό και μόνο.  :Smile: 

CORSICA_2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

η παραπανω φωτογραφια μου προκαλει στεναχωρια.αφενος μεν διοτι ενα αξιολογο πλοιο παραμενει κλειστο,αφετερου η φυγη της αριαδνης αφηνει μεγαλο κενο στη συγκεριμενη θεση.το kallisti σαν μυγα μου φαινεται μπροστα στο αριαδνη

----------


## MYTILENE

Εμένα προσωπικά *ΔΕΝ* μου αρέσει καθόλου(Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης:*το πλοίο* όχι η φώτο)

----------


## viramola

> η παραπανω φωτογραφια μου προκαλει στεναχωρια.αφενος μεν *διοτι ενα αξιολογο πλοιο παραμενει κλειστο*,αφετερου η φυγη της αριαδνης αφηνει μεγαλο κενο στη συγκεριμενη θεση.το kallisti σαν μυγα μου φαινεται μπροστα στο αριαδνη


Αν ειναι να στενοχωριεσαι οποτε τα πλοια δενουν για επισκευη και ετησια επιθεωρηση,τοτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να βρεις το νοημα της ζωης.

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν ειναι να στενοχωριεσαι οποτε τα πλοια δενουν για επισκευη και ετησια επιθεωρηση,τοτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να βρεις το νοημα της ζωης.


φιλε viramola δεν θα μπω στο κοπο να σχολιασω τα λεγομενα σου.το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι δεν εισαι σε θεση να κρινεις τα συναισθηματα που εχει καποιος για καποιο αντικειμενο ειτε αυτο ειναι ανθρωπος,ειτε ζωο ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο

----------


## JASON12345

...και κυρίως όταν αυτό το λέει σε φόρουμ και δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τον τρόπο 
που το λέει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JASON12345

Όποιος έχει απορίες ας μου στείλει π.μ. γιατί το θέμα είναι για τον κόρσικα παιδιά

----------


## captain 83

Δεκτά τα όλα όσα λές φίλε scoufgian για το ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ (δεν είναι ο κόρσικας), αλλά σκέψου ότι τώρα είναι μια νεκρή περίοδος για όλα τα ταχύπολα. Εξάλλου δεν είναι το μόνο που είναι σβηστό. Περισσότερο θλίψη μου προκαλούν οι ΑΙΟΛΟΙ που με τα χίλια ζόρια ξεκίνησαν πέρυσι και φάγανε πάλι τα μούτρα τους, παρά το ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ που και πετυχημένο ήταν και ήταν το μόνο που έκανε δρομολόγια τα Χριστούγεννα. Οπότε, μάλλον περισσότερο χαρούμενος πρέπει να είσαι παρά να στενοχωριέσαι. Καλή ξεκούρασή του λοιπόν.

Υ.Γ. Όλα τα παραπάνω χωρίς να έχω κάποια δεικτική διάθεση, ούτε θέλω να σε προσβάλλω῎

----------


## scoufgian

αστους να λενε τα δικα τους...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2113

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2114

----------


## M.D.I

> Όταν τα μποφόρια ανεβαίνουν τα ταχύπλοα στενάζουν (φαντάσου μέσα ο κόσμος τι κάνει :shock
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1156
> Φώτο: Π. Παραδεισόπουλος


ΦΙΛΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ,ΑΝΑΛΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠ-ΠΑΥΛΟΥ, Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΙΛΙΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ, ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ: Ο ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΣΒΑΤΟ ΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΑΚΡΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ 15 ΛΕΠΤΑ, ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ. ΑΠΟ ΟΣΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ. ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥΣ  ΥΠΟΦΕΡΟΥΝ Η΄ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΣΤΑ ΜΟΝΟHULL ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΠΡΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΑΣ  "ΚΟΠΕΛΑ". ΘΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΗΓΑΣΟ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΣΒΑΤΟ, ΨΗΛΩΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΡΘΙ, ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΠΡΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΕ ΕΥΔΗΛΟ ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΡΟ.  :Wink: ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ, ΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΒΟ-ΝΤΟΡΟ, ΙΚΑΡΙΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΧΠ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΠ'ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ...ΚΑΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ... :Cool:

----------


## JASON12345

> (δεν είναι ο κόρσικας),



¶μα δεν καταλαβαίνεις για πιο πλοίο μιλάω είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα.
Εκτός αν θέλεις να κάνεις μάθημα στο ότι το πλοίο δεν λέγεται Ο ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑΣ αλλά το Κόρσικα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ηρεμίααααααααα! Ο καθένας ας το λέει όπως του αρέσει φτάνει να το καταλαβαίνουμε (και αρκει να μήν βρίζει)

----------


## kalypso

P2220746.JPG

P2220755.JPG

το Corsica Express Three στις 22/2/2008 στου Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## JASON12345

Ξημερώματα αρκετή ώρα πριν βγει ο ήλιος φοβερό είναι το Κόρσικα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

γνωριζει κανεις αν το πλοιο ειναι για επισκευη η ποτε μπαινει δρομολογια??????
 :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως φαίνετε στη σημερινή φώτο του ξεκουράζετε παρέα με μερικά άλλα τεμπέλικα γατιά  :Smile: 
cats.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1359.jpg

κι όταν ο Απόστολος το φωτογράφιζε από το Rodanthi,εγώ έπινα το καφεδάκι μου ακριβώς απέναντι...

----------


## captain 83

Στις 18 Απριλίου ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## kalypso

για να δούμε έτσι έλεγαν και για το Sardinia Vera αλλά σαν να άργησε....

----------


## captain 83

Βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό σήμερα στις 07:00. Έπιασε τους 26 κόμβους όταν κατέβαινε, αλλά μέσο όρο από 20,5-22.

----------


## speedrunner

> Βγήκε για δοκιμαστικό σήμερα στις 07:00. Έπιασε τους 26 κόμβους όταν κατέβαινε, αλλά μέσο όρο από 20,5-22.


Αυτό το πλοίο δεν το είχα παρακολουθήσει καθόλου!!! Είναι τόσο αργό? :Confused: 
Για ταχύπλοο νομίζω ότι ειναι πολύ αργό:???::???::???:

----------


## captain 83

Δοκιμαστικό έκανε ντε. Ίσως δεν ήθελαν να το ανοίξουν πολύ...

----------


## despo

Παντως τα δρομολόγιά του στο σύστημα κρατήσεων σήμερα ηταν εξαφανισμένα, οπως είχαν εξαφανιστεί πριν λίγο καιρό και του ΒΕΡΑ.

----------


## scoufgian

να ευχηθουμε καλα ταξιδι ,στο corsica express three ,μιας και σημερα,ειναι το πρωτο του δρομολογιο, για μυκονο-ευδηλο-καρλοβασι

----------


## gasim

Σήμερα (Μ. Τετάρτη) μήπως ξέχασε το τελευταίο σκέλος της διαδρομής;

----------


## Paralia

Δεν είχε προσέγγιση στη Σάμο σήμερα. Μπορείς να τοι δεις και από τα δρομολόγια στο site της εταιρείας

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Πλοίαρχος του ποιός είναι??? Ο Ν. Χάλαρης?

----------


## AegeanIslands

O NIKOLAS O AETOS EINAI MALISTA :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Corsica εν πλω σήμερα ....

corsica1.jpg

corsica2.jpg

corsica3.jpg

corsica4.jpg

----------


## kalypso

επιτεεεεεέλους....
το είδαμε κι αυτό!!

----------


## parianos

και εδω σας δινω πιο ωραιες φωτογραφιες...

corsicaexpress1.jpg

corsicaexpress2.jpg

----------


## GiannisV

Γεια σας παιδια καινουργιος ειμαι και εγω μπραβο για το φορουμ σας.Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ανταγωνιζεται το νησος μυκονος?

----------


## captain 83

Προσπαθεί να το ανταγωνιστεί, κάνοντας προς το παρόν 2 δρομολογια την εβδομάδα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Αφού είναι κατά 5 knots πιο γρήγορο από το Νήσος Μύκονος, τι προσπαθεί? είναι από μόνο του ανταγωνιστικό. Δεν ξέρω όμως και τις διαφορές τους σε τιμές. Συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ, πολύ ενδιαφλερον για άτομα σαν και εμένα που τρελένονται για τα πλοία.

----------


## captain 83

Και ο Κεντέρης ήταν κατά πολλά knots γρηγορότερος, αλλά δεν είχε θετικό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν είναι μόνο οι κόμβοι που κάνουν την διαφορά. Είναι και η προτίμηση του κοινού, είναι και η συνεχής παρουσία στη γραμμή, είναι και η συνεχής επικοινωνία με την ηπειρωτική χώρα (στην προκειμένη Πειραιάς).

----------


## captain 83

Αναχώρηση σήμερα στις 8 το πρωί για Τήνο, προφανώς για να μεταφέρει καμμιά εκδρομή. Αύριο θα φύγει στις 14:00 από Πειραιά για Εύδηλο-Μύκονο-Πειραιά.

----------


## mandiam

Ιουλιος 2007 εξω απο τη Σαμο...μας κανει πλακα με τη στροφη του...

----------


## gmav

και μια φωτογραφία απο μενα (17/05/2008). μας προσπέρασε καθως πηγέναμε για τήνο. (εμείς με ιστιοφόρο  :Very Happy: )

μέσα σε 3 λεπτά.. εμφανίστηκε ..... και εξαφανίστηκε....
εντυπωσιακότατο!!!!

----------


## frisbee

Καλημέρα,

Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει η φήμη ότι θα δρομολογηθεί από Ραφήνα για Δωδεκάνησα και Ικαρία Σάμο ξεκινώντας από Ιούνιο;
Ενδεικτικά λένε αναχώρηση 0830 από Ραφήνα και άφιξη στην Πάτμο(!) στις
1200

Το ακούω συνέχεια από τον περίγυρο αλλά δεν το έχω δει πουθενά γραπτώς...

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχουμε ακούσει κάτι αλλα θα είναι πολύυυ καλοοοο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δέν έχουμε ακούσει κάτι αλλα θα είναι πολύυυ καλοοοο


Δεν έχουμε ακούσει αλλά έχουμε (μάλλον καλύτερα ''έχω'') *δει*.

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου με την λεζάντα από κάτω : *''ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ''*.

*Λεπτομέρεια* : Η συγκεκριμμένη φωτογραφία είχε προορισμό την *ΤΗΝΟ*.  :Wink:

----------


## nireas

Η πληροφορία περί δρομολόγησης του πλοίου και για Πάτμο έχει ήδη φτάσει στους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους.

Στο νησί ήδη πανηγυρίζουν... :Very Happy: 

http://www.patmostimes.gr/article.asp?id=2377&type=12

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σημερα το διαβασα αυτο. Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε παλι.... Βασικα, αν και η Ραφηνα ειναι καμια ωριτσα απο τον Πειραια, γλιτωνεις παραπανω απο τη μια ωρα που θα οδηγησεις μεχρι εκει. Δεν ξερω τωρα τι εισητηριο θα εχει. Μακαρι να βαζανε και τη Βερα προς τα εκει... Καλυτερο απο του GHANA θα ειναι.... Και ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ!!! Αντε λοιπον, με το καλο!!

----------


## zamas

*Το Corsica Express III* έρχετε σήμερα το βράδυ στην Σάμο.

*Την Ερχόμενη Κυριακή* _(σε 2 μέρες δηλαδή)_* 15/06/08* θα γίνει μια εκδρομή και *το πλοίο θα πάει* πρώτα* Τήνο &* μετά* Πάρο.*
*Επιστορφή την ίδια μέρα* απο *Πάρο & Τήνο* για* Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ.*

*  Θα είμαστε εκεί. *

----------


## Rocinante

Η απογευματινη αφιξη και αναχωρηση στην Τηνο απο την live camera.

corsica1.jpg

corsica2.jpg

corsica3.jpg

corsica4.jpg

----------


## parianos

πολυ σωστα, ηρθε το ταχυπλοο για πρωτη φορα στην Παρο την Κυριακη 15/6 αλλα κριμα που δεν το φωτογραφισα οταν ημουν εκει και ειχα σοβαρες δουλειες αλλα δεν πειραζει.....

----------


## zamas

> πολυ σωστα, ηρθε το ταχυπλοο για πρωτη φορα στην Παρο την Κυριακη 15/6 αλλα κριμα που δεν το φωτογραφισα οταν ημουν εκει και ειχα σοβαρες δουλειες αλλα δεν πειραζει.....


*Μην στεναχωριέσε.*
*'Εχω βγάλει φωτογραφιά* του Corsica Express III στην Πάρο. (είχα έρθει με αυτό)
*Σύντομα* θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία.

----------


## parianos

zamas οκ για ολα  :Wink:

----------


## zamas

> zamas οκ για ολα


corsica express iii - paros (small).JPG
*ΤΟ CORSICA EXPRESS III ΣΤH ΠΑΡΟ 15 ΙΟΥNIOY 2008 ΩΡΑ 10:45 ΦΩΤΟ: ΖAIMIS* (zamas)* (λίγο μετά την άφιξή του στην Πάρο)* 

*SORRY για την ποιότητα της φωτογραφίας αλλά έπρεπε να την κάνω μικρή για να χωρέσει.*
*Την έχω ανεβάσει και στο syros-observer σε καλύτερη ποιότητα αλλά έχει αριστερά τα λογότυπα του site.*
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...mmsi=247061600

----------


## zamas

> Η απογευματινη αφιξη και αναχωρηση στην Τηνο απο την live camera.





> corsica2.jpg


 
*Κάπου αριστερά* *πάνω στο κατάστρωμα* φαίνομαι κ' εγω.....!!!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## parianos

zamas, μια χαρα φωτο εβαλες.....

----------


## polykas

Όλα τα γκάζια περνώντας από την Τήνο............ :Wink: 






1 (6).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το κούνημα πού το πάς???

----------


## dimitris

Mε ενα εισιτηριο και ταξιδι και λουνα παρκ... :Razz:  εχεις παει στο allu να δεις ποσο θα σου κοστισει??? η φωτογραφια ομως ειναι ωραια!!! :Smile:

----------


## polykas

Συνάντηση με το Πηνελόπη Α..... :Very Happy: 



1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ρεμεντζο του *Corsica Express Three* στο _Καρκιναγρι_...:shock:

----------


## scoufgian

εχω την εντυπωση ,πως ειναι ,απο τη πιστοποιηση του καρκιναγριου.........

----------


## gvaggelas

Γεια σου ρε Ελλαδάρα με τα λιμάνια σου.

----------


## JASON12345

> Όλα τα γκάζια περνώντας από την Τήνο............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 (6).jpg


ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ

----------


## grangelo

Και μια απο εμενα ενω επαιρνε καυσιμα!

DSCF6186.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αν κατάλαβα καλά το πλοίο έχιε αλλάξει θέση και είναι στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα ενώ ο Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ βρίσκεται στο ΥΕΝ. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αυτό είναι μόνιμο?

----------


## mandiam

ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ!ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΟΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΘΕΣΗΣ,ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΛΗ:Ε9

----------


## noulos

Το Sardinia Vera λόγω ξένης σημαίας στην άφιξη και αναχώρηση από Πειραιά έχει πιλότο και συνοδεία ρυμουλκού. Για αυτό δεν ισχύει;

----------


## Leo

Είναι μικρών διαστάσεων και δεν υπόκειται στον κανονισμό, πορφανώς.

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα μικρο δειγμα με το τι επικρατουσε τις προηγουμενες μερες στην Τηνο...

T321.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Ενα μικρο δειγμα με το τι επικρατουσε τις προηγουμενες μερες στην Τηνο...
> 
> T321.JPG


κι εσυ το βιολι σου...........απτοητος.............

----------


## Speedkiller

Φοβερή φώτο Rocinante!!!!!!:shock:Thanks!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά η φώτο είναι άπεχτη!!! Αλλά οι επιβάτες μάλλον ακόμη κάνουν οχτάρια!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αλλά οι επιβάτες μάλλον ακόμη κάνουν οχτάρια!!!


Μπαααααααααααα..... δεν νομίζω.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Το καλό σε τέτοιου είδους ...πλοία, είναι ότι μπορείς να βγείς στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα, στις περατζάδες, και να πάρεις τον αέρα σου, να ξεζαλιστείς βρε αδερφέ..... :?

----------


## mike_rodos

και όπως φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία του φίλου μας, να κάνεις και ένα δροσιστικό μπανάκι μέσα στην ζέστη του κατακαλόκαιρου!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Η παρακατω φωτογραφια δεν ειναι στημενη. Εννοω δηλαδη οτι το αποτελεσμα βγηκε διαφορετικο απο οτι περιμενα. Το Aquα Jewel κανει πισω για να δεσει και εγω ηθελα απλως να παρω φωτογραφια τις δυο πλωρες. Οταν ομως επεστρεψα σπιτι και αρχισα να περναω στον υπολογιστη βλεποντας αυτη εφνιδιαστηκα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να καταλαβω τι γινοταν .Που ειχε παει η πλωρη του Corsica ?????
Οταν καταλαβα εβαλα τα γελια...

T442.JPG

----------


## mandiam

εδω το corsica στη νεα του θεση στο λιμανι Πειραια...

----------


## iletal1

> εδω το corsica στη νεα του θεση στο λιμανι Πειραια...


δε σας φαίνεται στις φωτό σα να είναι τσαλακωμένο και θελει ενα σιδερωματάκι?:?

----------


## scoufgian

τη stirella,τη stirella............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> δε σας φαίνεται στις φωτό σα να είναι τσαλακωμένο και θελει ενα σιδερωματάκι?:?


Εχεις δίκιο αλλά σε όλα σχεδόν τα τελευταίας γενιά πλοία (ιδίως στα ταχύπλοα) υπάρχει αυτό το "τσαλάκωμα" και όντως είναι αντιαισθητικό!

----------


## stelios_ag

> Η παρακατω φωτογραφια δεν ειναι στημενη. Εννοω δηλαδη οτι το αποτελεσμα βγηκε διαφορετικο απο οτι περιμενα. Το Aquα Jewel κανει πισω για να δεσει και εγω ηθελα απλως να παρω φωτογραφια τις δυο πλωρες. Οταν ομως επεστρεψα σπιτι και αρχισα να περναω στον υπολογιστη βλεποντας αυτη εφνιδιαστηκα για μερικα δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να καταλαβω τι γινοταν .Που ειχε παει η πλωρη του Corsica ?????
> Οταν καταλαβα εβαλα τα γελια...
> 
> T442.JPG



Αυτό είναι που λέμε "δίπλωρο";;; :Cool:

----------


## noulos

> εδω το corsica στη νεα του θεση στο λιμανι Πειραια...


Και εδώ λίγο αργότερα κατά την αναχώρησή του. Δεν είχα προσέξει ότι το φουγάρο είναι ψεύτικο!

----------


## Rocinante

Λογω προβληματος συνδεσης του Leo στην Τηνο σας μεταφερω...

"Busy Hour..."

ceiii.JPG

----------


## sylver23

βρε λεο ειπαμε ,κανε κ κανενα μπανιο.με την μηχανη στο χερι εισαι??????? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστούμε rocinante. ωραίος ο Leo ετοιμοπόλεμος όπως πάντα... :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Μια βολτα στο λιμανι δημιουργει πολλες απορειες...
Ξερει κανεις τη συμβολιζει το _συγκεκριμένο_ σημαιακι;;;

δεν μου μοιαζει για το εμβλημα της εταιρειας

corsica1.jpg
και αλλη μια 
corsica2.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ειναι η σημαια της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ-1912
υψωθηκε η σημαια αυτη οταν η ικαρια εγινε εστω κ  για λιγο ανεξαρτητο κρατος.θα ψαξω να ανεβασω κ μια μονο με την σημαια.δεν την ειχα δει στο κορσικα κ ψιλοανατριχιασα τωρα που την ειδα

----------


## sylver23

η αρχικη μορφη της ηταν η παραπανω,μετα προστεθηκαν κ τα γραμματα-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ 1912

Ο προπαππους του ΣΠΑΝΟΥ που εχει την εταιρεια ,ηταν θυμα στην επανασταση του 1912 κατα των τουρκων.εκτοτε η ικαρια δημιουργησε δικο της ανεξαρτητο κρατος μεχρι που προσαρτηθηκε στο κρατος της ΕΛΛΑΔΑς

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίος ο sylver23 με την ιστορική αναδρομή. Σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ...... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

apo οτι εμαθα τωρα απο τον πατερα μου,που παρελαβε εαν φιλο του στον ευδηλο, το κορσικα αποβιβασε τους επιβατες στην συρο κ μετα τους παρελαβε το μυκονος.ξερει κανεις τι εγινε??αν ειχε απαγορευτικο το κορσικα ή καμμια βλαβη?

----------


## dimitris

sylver23 απ' οτι ακουσα καποια στιγμη το μεσημερι σε δελτιο ειδησεων βλαβη.

----------


## polykas

*Tήνος 5-8-2008*.Αφιερωμένες οι φωτό στον rocinante... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


a.jpg






a-.jpg







a---.jpg










a------.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο ρε Polykas μπραβο.
Και πηρες και το πλοιο απο θεσεις που δεν ειχα παρει εγω πριν 1 μηνα.
Τωρα το εχουμε φωτογραφισει απο παντου εκτος απο ενα σημειο.
Ποιος θα παει στη σημαδουρα;  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Mία φωτό από άλλη οπτική γωνία... :Very Happy: 



KALLISTI.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γειά σου ρε polykas αθάνατε. ότι και να πούμε είναι λίγο. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*Δεμένο στο λιμάνι το μεσημέρι...*

*και η αναχωρησή του λίγο αργότερα μέσα απο το αυτοκίνητο μου...*

----------


## .voyager

Και μετά ο απόπλους του  :Smile: 

DSC02377.JPG

DSC02380.JPG

----------


## sylver23

to corsica λιγο πριν το λιμανι του ευδηλου.η φωτο ειναι απο το βουνο τραβηγμενη οπως κατεβαινα απο το χωριο μου.να ναι καλα το 18 οπτικο

----------


## Vortigern

σημερα το πρωι στον πειραια...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΟ CORSICA EXPRESS THREE ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.
corsica_express_three_1996_3.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε FLYING CAT 2, η φωτπογραφία είναι δική σου (εσύ την τράβηξες?) αν όχι παρακαλώ να αναφερθεί η πηγή (που την βρήκες), αλλιώς θα διαγραφεί.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

την φωτογραφια που ανεβασα εχθες την βρηκα στο flick.com

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ FLYING CAT 2.
Με την ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω και να παρακλέσω όλους στο μέλλον να αναφέρουν *ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ* την πηγή της φωτογραφίας/κειμένου που βρίσικουμε και δημοσιέυουμε, στο ίδιο πόστ, όταν δεν είναι δική τους. Αυτό είναι απαραίτο για την προστασία της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας και την αποφυγή απαιτήσεων/κυρώσεων από τους ιδιοκτήτες. Θα σας παραπέμψω άλλη μια φορά στους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ.... και συγκεκριμένα



> Σε περίπτωση που αντιγράφετε κάποιο κείμενο ή απόσπασμα κειμένου από άλλη ιστοσελίδα (site) ή από κάποια άλλη έντυπη ή μη πηγή, καλό είναι να αναφέρετε και την προέλευση του κειμένου στο τέλος του.


Αυτό ισχύει και για τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Corsica στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
korsica1.jpg

και εδώ φεύγωντας 
korsika2.jpg

----------


## laz94

Μράβο Νίκο!!! και οι 2 είναι υπέροχες! από τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες που έχω δει  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ξυράφι η πλώρη του...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20515

----------


## citcoc

ταιριαζει αυτο τ πλοιο στην ραφηνα παρα πολυ....!!!! :Smile:  θα τα παει καλα αν ερθει...!!! μακαρι να μας ερθει τ χρονου....!

----------


## apollonas

apo tin tino otan eixe paei navlomeno me ekdromis apo peiraia

----------


## laz94

> apo tin tino otan eixe paei navlomeno me ekdromis apo peiraia


Καλά ειδικά η δεύτερη είναι άπαιχτη!

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ωραιές και οι τρείς φίλε,μπράβο,Προσωπικά μου  άρεσε πολύ η διαρύθμιση του γκαράζ,πρέπε να πέρνει πολύ πράμα για ταχύπλοο.Ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος......ΙΚΑΡΙΩΤΗΣ :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

ο ικαριωτης δεν γνωριζει διοτι δεν εχει ταξιδεψει με αυτο και ουτε προκειτε (λογω μη δυνατοτητας οικονομικης και επισης λογω του οτι προτιμω τα συμβατικα)

----------


## despo

Και εγω ειμαι της ιδιας αποψης, ομως φετος πηγαινοντας μεν για τη Σάμο χρησιμοποίησα το 'Μαρίνα', ομως στην επιστροφή υπέκυψα στον πειρασμό και επέστρεψα με το 'Κόρσικα' στο προτελευταίο του δρομολόγιο (Κυριακή 7/9).
Το πλοίο μια και ηταν το τελευταίο Σαββατοκύριακο πριν το ανοιγμα των σχολείων εντελώς γεμάτο και απο επιβάτες και απο γκαραζ (φορτωσε πολυ κόσμο απο Μυκονο/Τήνο). Τωρα οσον αφορα το τιμολόγιο, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο ακριβό σε σχέση με το 'Νησος Μυκονος' αφου το Ι.Χ. στοιχίζει 69¤ ενω με το υποτιθέμενο συμβατικό πάνω απο 100. Αλλά και στο ατομικό εισιτήριο δεν παει πίσω, αφου με 'εξαφανισμενες' τις θέσεις καταστρώματος, πληρώνεις 54 για τα αριθμημένα καθισματα. Βέβαια το 'Κορσικα' εβγαλε εκείνη τη μερα και γυρω στη 1 1/2 ωρα καθυστέρηση.

----------


## MYTILENE

> ο ικαριωτης δεν γνωριζει διοτι δεν εχει ταξιδεψει με αυτο και ουτε προκειτε (λογω μη δυνατοτητας οικονομικης και επισης λογω του οτι προτιμω τα συμβατικα)


Καλά ντε μη βαράς :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Δε σε βλέπω να το χωνεύεις και πολύ ε?

----------


## sylver23

ΟΧΙ.δεν εχει κατι (περα της μανουβρας )που να μαρεσει πανω σε τετοιου ειδους πλοια.βεβαια δεν τα σνομπαρω ετσι..πρεπει να υπαρχουν καθως εξυπηρετουν πολυ κοσμο.και για να μιλησω ειδικα για το κορσικα και περυσι και φετος εφερε παρα πολυ κοσμο στην ικαρια ο οποιος μπορει να μην ερχονταν λογω πολλων ωρων στο ταξιδι.ετσι το νησι αυξανει συνεχως το τουρισμο το οποιο ειναι οτι καλυτερο για τον τοπο μου.

αντε επειδη το κακολογησα λιγο ........(18.10.2008)

PA181791.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ομορφο ταχυπλοο !
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι , το εσωτερικο του ειναι καθαρο ;

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολυ ομορφο ταχυπλοο !
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι , το εσωτερικο του ειναι καθαρο ;


E ναι λογικα θα το προσεχουν αρκετα...ας μας πει καποιος που εχει ταξιδεψη μαζι του...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

το c.express III αγκυροβολημενο στο πειραια!

----------


## Vortigern

To corsika εν ωρα ξεκουρασης και διακοπων!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η δευτερη φωτογραφια ειναι ωραια  :Wink:

----------


## jvrou

Την 2η που είσαι και την έχεις τραβήξει???

----------


## sylver23

μαλλον πανω στον αγ γεωργιο.αμα κρινω οτι με αυτο ταξιδεψε και εφοσον δενει διπλα στο κορσικα

----------


## Vortigern

Πανω στο Αγιο Γεωργιος οπως ειπε κ ο Συλβερ

----------


## moutsokwstas

kallisti.jpg
...αραγμενο στον πειραια

----------


## Mixalhs_13



----------


## captain 83

Aναμμένο το CORSICA EXPRESS THREE και από αύριο πιάνει δουλειά στην γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη-Σαμοθράκη. Ε ρε δόξες φέτος τα ταχύπλοα και οι άγονες.
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλη αρχη στη γραμμη αυτη, οι φανταροι θα το λατρεψουν και θα το θυμουνται οσο καιρο παραμεινει εκει. βεβαια θα φαει καποια απαγορευτικα στο θρακικο, αλλα απο τα ολοτελα...

----------


## polykas

*Πολλά γκάζια....*

*456.jpg*

----------


## sylver23

αλεξανδρουπολη??κευρανος ηταν αυτο...
καλη αρχη και απο μενα.
καλα γιωργο εσυ εχεις ξεφυγει.τελος...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

"Ωραια" φωτογραφια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Sylver αυτή για σένα (Sardinia Vera ήθελα, αλλά τέλοσπάντων!)! Την άλλη φορά θα κανονίσουμε! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γιωργο.μου φαινετε περιεργο να βλεπω φωτο σου απο το πειραια/χαχαχα

----------


## Trakman

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ γιωργο.μου φαινετε περιεργο να βλεπω φωτο σου απο το πειραια/χαχαχα


Εμένα να δεις!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## papaioa_george

Δηλαδή η Ραφήνα............................................  ...........  Ως πότε στην άγονη;;

----------


## captain 83

Για την ώρα κάνει τη σκάντζα στο ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ, το οποίο είναι δεμένο όπως και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρείας. Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο με την ΣΑΟΣ θα βρίσκεται εκεί.

----------


## MYTILENE

Δηλαδή για πααααααααααρα πολύ καιρό :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ε ρε γλέντια ο Σπανός αλλά και οι ΑΛΕΞ/ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΙΤΕΣ

----------


## mike_rodos

¶κουσα στην *ΝΕΤ* ότι προσέκρουσε σε προβλήτα στην Σαμοθράκη! Κανείς από τους επιβάτες δεν κυνδίνευσε... Επίσης αναφέρθηκε ότι παρέσυρε και 3 καίκια!

----------


## Charlie Haas

_Ατύχημα στο οχηματαγωγό πλοίο Corsica Express III συνέβη στο λιμάνι της Σαμοθράκης, χωρίς ωστόσο να υπάρχουν θύματα ή τραυματισμοί.

Το πλοίο, που εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Αλεξανδρούπολη – Σαμοθράκη και μετέφερε 218 επιβάτες, είχε δέσει στο λιμάνι της Σαμοθράκης και αποβίβαζε επιβάτες και οχήματα, όταν ξαφνικά στις 14:30 ξέσπασε μπουρίνι.

Η άγκυρα του πλοίου έσπασε και το Corsica Express III προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν υλικές ζημιές σε 3 αλιευτικά που βρίσκονταν αγκυροβολημένα δίπλα του, αλλά και στο ίδιο.

Την ώρα του ατυχήματος είχαν ήδη επιβιβαστεί 167 επιβάτες, κατευθυνόμενοι προς την Αλεξανδρούπολη, ενώ 67 επιβάτες και 3 φορτηγά οχήματα δεν πρόλαβαν να αποβιβαστούν.

Όπως αναφέρουν στη zougla.gr, πηγές του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, το πλοίο πρόκειται να επιστρέψει στην Αλεξανδρούπολη και με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού θα προσπαθήσει να δέσει στο λιμάνι. Η λύση αυτή προκρίθηκε ως ασφαλέστερη.

----------------------
Πηγή:Zougla.gr
----------------------_

Το θεμα το δημοσιευσα στο InOut.gr*Εδώ!!!*

----------


## lissos

> "Ένα απίστευτο σήριαλ εκτυλίσσεται εδώ και μερικές ώρες στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.
> Το πλοίο Corsicca Εxpress 3 (φωτογ.) ενω βρισκόταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Σαμοθράκης το μεσημέρι,λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων,έσπασε η άγκυρά του και χτύπησε 2 αλιευτικά σκάφη που βρισκόταν στην περιοχή.Από τη σύγκρουση όμως προκλήθηκε βλάβη στις πόρτες του πλοίου με αποτέλεσμα 58 κάτοικοι της...  Σαμοθράκης που δεν επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψουν αλλά βρισκόταν στο πλοίο για να παραλάβουν δέματα να εγκλωβιστούν μέσα στο πλοίο και να μεταφερθούν παρά τη θέλησή τους(!!),με εντολή του καπετάνιου στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης..Και ενώ ανέμεναν πως θα τους μεταφέρει πίσω στο νησί τους δωρεάν το επόμενο πλοίο της εταιρείας ΣΑΟΣ ,που θα ξεκινούσε για το νησί τους πριν από λίγο, τελικά αυτό δεν έγινε καθώς η εταιρεία απαιτούσε να πληρώσουν εισητήριο(!!!) ενώ οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς δεν έχουν ούτε πορτοφόλι μαζί τους!Κανείς ως τώρα δεν παίρνει την ευθύνη να φιλοξενήσει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους μεταξύ των οποίων υπάρχουν διαβητικοί αλλά και νεφροπαθείς!!"


http://greece-salonika.blogspot.com/...post_9797.html

εδω η πορεια που εκανε.. --->

----------


## lissos

Βιντεο με το χθεσινο περιστατικο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TDz0P2ZJho

----------


## sea_serenade

Άψογο το βιντεάκι, μικρό αλλά αναλυτικό. Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι η ζημιά στα καϊκια των ανθρώπων ήταν τόσο μεγάλη. Τα σάρωσε όλα κυριολεκτικά. Κρίμα :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## citcoc

Κάποιες μικροεπισκευές κάνει το βαπόρι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, βάζει την άγκυρά του και ετοιμάζεται να κατέβει Ραφήνα.....!!!  Γιατί άραγε??????????????? :Confused:

----------


## papaioa_george

Να ξέρετε πως  εγώ δεν περίμενα να μείνει για πολύ. Δεν πειράζει , θα το έχουμε κοντά μας τώρα αν είναι έτσι όπως μας τα λέει ο citcok. Σε πόσες μέρες ;

----------


## sylver23

> Κάποιες μικροεπισκευές κάνει το βαπόρι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, βάζει την άγκυρά του και ετοιμάζεται να κατέβει Ραφήνα.....!!!  Γιατί άραγε???????????????


μην ξεχναμε οτι εληξε και η απεργια στα πλοια της σαος.οποτε αφου ειχε παει για να καλυψει το κενο προφανως αποδεσμευεται

----------


## NAXOS

Α πο πληροφοριες μας με το νεο ετος θα ξεκινηση ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια στη νεα τριτη αγονη γραμμη που εχει προγραμματιση το υπουργειο με αφετηρια τη Ραφηνα.  Μεγαλη εξελιξη για τα μικρα νησια των Κυκλαδων να εξυπηρετουνται με τρια ταχυπλοα και μαλιστα χειμωνα - καλοκαιρι.

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτά είναι!!!Για να μη μείνει και κανείς παραπονεμένος έτσι :Wink: ?Μπράβο στο Υπουργείο αν όντως ισχύει αυτό

----------


## papaioa_george

> Α πο πληροφοριες μας με το νεο ετος θα ξεκινηση ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια στη νεα τριτη αγονη γραμμη που εχει προγραμματιση το υπουργειο με αφετηρια τη Ραφηνα. Μεγαλη εξελιξη για τα μικρα νησια των Κυκλαδων να εξυπηρετουνται με τρια ταχυπλοα και μαλιστα χειμωνα - καλοκαιρι.


Έχεις την καλοσύνη να αναφέρεις τις άλλες 2;

----------


## sylver23

τις αλλες 2 με τους αιολους εννοει απο λαυριο

----------


## noulos

Προσθέστε και αυτή που εκτελεί το Αρσινόη!

----------


## laz94

> Προσθέστε και αυτή που εκτελεί το Αρσινόη!


 
Αφού το Αρσινόη δεν είναι ταχύπλοο :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πιασες το υπονοούμενο ετσιιι????

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

ραφηνα ποτε ερχετε το corsica ξερει κανεις , οχι τιποτα αλλο  για να ετοιμασουσε την υποδοχη

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ειχα ρωτησει σε ενα Πρακτορειο του Λιμανιου Ραφηνας , μου απαντησαν με ενα απλο "Δεν ξερουμε ακομα".

----------


## leonidas

Κοιταξτε αυτο...

Ραφηνα 25/12/08

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι αρκετά παλιό από το καλοκαίρι leonida επειδή και τότε υπήρχαν σενάρια για δρομολόγιση του πλοίου απο Ραφήνα για Πάτμο μεσω Τηνομυκονίας κλπ

----------


## leonidas

Ναι?
Επισης οπως λες,αλλη μια ταμπελα ελεγε:
ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΤΜΟ-ΣΑΜΟ:shock:

----------


## citcoc

Kαμία εξέλιξη έχουμε??????? :Confused:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τιποτα ακομα...  :Sad:

----------


## captain 83

Δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.......Ένας Θεός ξέρει γαι πόσο ακόμα.

----------


## apollo_express

Δηλαδή δε θα έρθει στις Κυκλαδες για την τρίτη επιδοτούμενη;

----------


## samothraki

Mαθαίνω ότι ο Σπανός αποζημίωσε ή κινείται για να αποζημιώσει εντός των ημερών τους ψαράδες που τους έκανε ζημιέςτο Κορσικα με το πρωτοφανές όντως μπουρίνι στο νησί μας στις 18/12. Οπότε αν είναι έτσι θα κινηθεί το ταχύπλοο.

----------


## minoan7

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Αλεξανδρούπολη
corsica e3.jpg

----------


## Gregory K.

Πως και γιατι βρεθηκε Αλεξανδρουπολη???

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο ταξίδευε Αλεξανδρούπολη - Σαμοθράκη, όταν σε ένα απο τα ταξίδια του κι ενώ βρισκόταν στη Σαμοθράκη, μια ξαφνική θύελλα το παρέσυρε με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει σημαντικές ζημιές σε αλιευτικά σκάφη μέσα στο λιμάνι της Σαμοθράκης. Του επετράπη η επιστροφή στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, όπου παραμένει από τότε, προφανώς μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσουν οι απαιτήσεις των ανθρώπων που έπαθαν ζημιές στις περιουσίες τους. Το μέλλον αόρατο... για την ώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papaioa_george

ΤΊΠΟΤΑ ΝΕΏΤΕΡΟ;

----------


## giorgos_249

Έχει ακουστεί ότι θα πάει στη θέση του το Παναγία Θαλασσινή.( στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.)

----------


## samothraki

1ον.  Εδώ σας παραθέτω video από το youtube από το ατύχημα της 18/12/08 όπου τα ραντάρ του πλοίου την στιγμή της ανεμοθύελλας έδειξαν 14 μποφώρ.
2ον. Το Παναγία Θαλασσινή ποιάς εταιρίας είναι και γιατίθα ανέβει στα μέρη μας; Όχι πως δεν το θέλουμε, απλά για να ξέρουμε τι παίζει

----------


## Vortigern

> 1ον. Εδώ σας παραθέτω video από το youtube από το ατύχημα της 18/12/08 όπου τα ραντάρ του πλοίου την στιγμή της ανεμοθύελλας έδειξαν 14 μποφώρ.
> 2ον. Το Παναγία Θαλασσινή ποιάς εταιρίας είναι και γιατίθα ανέβει στα μέρη μας; Όχι πως δεν το θέλουμε, απλά για να ξέρουμε τι παίζει


Tης ΝΕΛ ειναι το Παναγια Θαλασσινη
Το βιντεο που ειναι???

----------


## samothraki

Σωστά, συγγνώμη. Ορίστε:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TDz0P2ZJho

----------


## polykas

_Περνώντας από την Τήνο..._

2.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

το corsica στο βαθος και ο καπτα Σπυρος με την τρατα του απο το Μπατσι της Ανδρου!!

----------


## giorgos_249

Τίποτα νεώτερο με τις αποζημιώσεις;

----------


## Natsios

> _Περνώντας από την Τήνο..._
> 
> 2.jpg


 
Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε polyka.

----------


## scoufgian

> Τίποτα νεώτερο με τις αποζημιώσεις;


 μπα,κοιμησου ησυχος............οταν θα συμβει κατω θα σε ειδοποιησω

----------


## mike_rodos

> 1ον.  Εδώ σας παραθέτω video από το youtube από το ατύχημα της 18/12/08 όπου τα ραντάρ του πλοίου την στιγμή της ανεμοθύελλας έδειξαν 14 μποφώρ.
> 2ον. Το Παναγία Θαλασσινή ποιάς εταιρίας είναι και γιατίθα ανέβει στα μέρη μας; Όχι πως δεν το θέλουμε, απλά για να ξέρουμε τι παίζει


Πληροφοριακά και μόνο, θα ήθελα να πώ ότι η μέτρηση του ανέμου είναι μέχρι 12 μποφώρ (τυφώνας) που ισούται με ταχύτητα ανέμου άνω των 118 km/h. Τώρα πως μέτρησε το ανεμόμετρο του πλοίου 14 μποφώρ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## .voyager

Καλοκαιρινός απόπλους του Corsica Exprs III. Σα πύραυλος είναι! :P

----------


## samothraki

Δεν ξέρω έτσι έλεγαν εκείνες τις μέρες, δηλαδή ότι έδειξε 14 μποφώρ.
Όσο για τις αποζημιώσεις, αν δεν είχαν δωθεί από τον Σπανό, θα υπήρχαν ακόμη τα ασφαλιστικά κι άρα το καράβι θα ήταν ακόμη Αλεξ/πολη.

----------


## captain 83

> Όσο για τις αποζημιώσεις, αν δεν είχαν δωθεί από τον Σπανό, θα υπήρχαν ακόμη τα ασφαλιστικά κι άρα το καράβι θα ήταν ακόμη Αλεξ/πολη


Δεν εξακολουθεί να είναι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη το ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ.

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν εξακολουθεί να είναι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη το ΚΟΡΣΙΚΑ.


 μηπως μπορεις να συνεχισεις το ρεπορταζ που αρχισες και να μας ενημερωσεις για το νεο λιμανι που εχει δεσει?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## captain 83

Ξέχασα να βάλω το ερωτηματικό. Απορία μου είναι. Συγγνώμη παίδες.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ξέχασα να βάλω το ερωτηματικό. Απορία μου είναι. Συγγνώμη παίδες.


 Δεν πειραζει φιλε μου.οποτε παραμενει στο λιμανι της Αλεξανδρουπολης και δεν θα κουνηθει απο κει εαν δεν αποζημειωθουν οι ψαραδες μας.Ειναι σαν ενα ειδος απαγορευσης αποπλου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Corsica Express Three απο τη γεφυρα νυκτερινη ληψη
net (229).JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Corsica Express Three απο τη γεφυρα νυκτερινη ληψη


BEN ότι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο... η φωτογραφία σου είναι απίστευτη...

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως και με το Θεσσαλονίκη έτσι με το Κόρσικα ! 

P3140823.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε τη γεφυρα του corsica express three σε μια νυκτερινη ληψη

----------


## Thanasis89

Συνεχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι  :Very Happy:  ! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Ben !

----------


## plori

Η Καllisti εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον για ενδοκυκλαδικά με το corsica Ferries ,εαν δεν κάνω λάθος εννοούν το corsica express Three έτσι δεν είναί; ή υπάρχει άλλο πλοίο;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Με το Corsica Express Three εκδήλωσε ενδιαφέρον η Kallisti ferries για ενδοκυκλαδικά αλλά απο όσο ξέρω απορρίφθηκε.*

----------


## sea world

ENA EYSTOXO SXOLIO APO ITALIKO (ANTISTOIXO ME TO DIKO MAS) FORUM GIA TO TAXYPLOO THS KALLISTI :Wink: 

_O XRISTOS STAYRW8HKE KAI ANASTH8HKE! OI ELLHNES NAYTIKOI TOY DIKOY MAS PLOIOY OMWS, 8A ZHSOUN ARAGE__ THN ANASTASH ??_

MIA PRAGMATIKOTHTA, POU DYSTYXWS DEN SYNANTATAI MONO STO SYGKEKRIMENO PLOIO EN ETH 2009.........!!

----------


## sea world

APO X8ES, FHMOLOGHTE EDW STHN ITALIA OTI APO TO TRITO DEKAHMERO TOY IOYNIOY, TO _CORSICA EXPRESS III_, 8A EPANADROMOLOGH8EI STA ITALIKA YDATA:shock::!:
GNWRIZOYME TIPOTA NEOTERO GIA TO PLOIO??

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αποδρομολογήθηκε από την περσινή γραμμή του, έτσι δεν είναι;*

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ενα πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι του αδελφου πλοιου Corsica Express Seconda...Mε πολύ ωραία πλάνα!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5UVj...eature=related

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ καλό. Αλλά σίγουρα θα ήταν καλύτερα να βλέπαμε αυτές τις εικόνες ζωντανά εντός ελλάδος. Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να έρθει.* *Φωτογραφία** του πλοίου (Corsica Express Three) με το NVG LIAMONE ( έχω ανοίξει θέμα στην ενότητα "Ξένα επιβατικά πλοία"*

----------


## sylver23

Ας θυμηθουμε και το κακομοιρο το πλοιο στις δοξες του στην ικαρια μιας και εχουμε να το δουμε ταξιδευει καμποσο καιρο.

Αναχωρηση απο Εύδηλο για Περαιά

DSC_0164.jpg

Αφιξη απο Πειραια στον Εύδηλο με καμποσα μποφωρ.

DSC_0212.jpg

Φωτογραφίες του συμπατριωτη μου Νικου Νικολαϊδη

----------


## parianos

Το ταχυπλοο δεν θα κανει δρομολογια το φετινο καλοκαιρι?

----------


## sylver23

Μπορει να κανει.Τωρα ελλαδα θα ναι ,ιταλια....ιδου η απορια.Αλλα μαλλον προς ιταλια.

----------


## sea world

> Το ταχυπλοο δεν θα κανει δρομολογια το φετινο καλοκαιρι?


AN DEIS PARAPANW TA POST FILE parianos 8A KATALABEIS EAN KAI POU 8A KANEI DROMOLOGIA! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To *Corsica Express Three* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου τον Αύγουστο του 2008...

DSC00826.jpg

----------


## sea world

SYMFWNA ME TA DHMOSIEYMATA EDW STHN ITALIA, TO PLOIO MESA STHN NEA EBDOMADA POY ERXETAI 8A ANAXWRHSEI APO TO LIMANI THS ALEKSANDROUPOLIS GIA ITALIA! :Cool: 
GIA NA DOYME?

----------


## Rocinante

> SYMFWNA ME TA DHMOSIEYMATA EDW STHN ITALIA, TO PLOIO MESA STHN NEA EBDOMADA POY ERXETAI 8A ANAXWRHSEI APO TO LIMANI THS ALEKSANDROUPOLIS GIA ITALIA!
> GIA NA DOYME?


Φιλε Sea World τι να σου πω;
Εβαλε ροτα για Ιταλια ή θα ξεμουδιασει??? :Wink: 
Θα μαθουμε αυριο το πρωι.

ce3.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Αλεξανδρουπολη δεν νομιζω να γυρισει.Ηδη περασε και την σαμοθράκη.
Τωρα αμα κανει καμμια σταση Πειραια για τπτ εργασιες/επισκευες πριν συνεχισει για Ιταλια δεν ξερω.

Αν θυμαμαι καλα μετα τις ζημιες στην Σαμοθράκη δεν πρεπει να είχαν γίνει τπτ επισκευες,σωστα?

----------


## Leo

Λίγο πρίν πέρασε τον Κάβο ντόρο με 23+ κόμβους. Αυτή την ώρα παραπλέει την Κύθνο με 15+ και προορισμό προς Κάβο Μαλιά. Νομίζω ότι κάπου θα σταματήσει για ανεφοδιασμό αλλά που θα το δούμε αργότερα.

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε συνοπτικά το γρήγορο πέρασμά του απο τα νερά μας.

Το έφερε απο την Ιταλία η εταιρία του Κ. Σπανού ,Kallisti ferries θυγατρική της Corsica and sardinia ferries.
Ο Κ. Σπανός είναι μέτοχος της μητρικής εταιρίας.

Δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
Τον χειμώνα του 2007 -2008 παρέμεινε σε ακινησία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Ξαναξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στις 18/4/2008 παλι στην ίδια γραμμή οπου και παρέμεινε μέχρι τον 10ο του 2008.
Η εταιρία εντωμεταξύ διαφήμιζε οτι θα ταξιδεύει και το χειμώνα και μάλιστα με μειωμένη ώρα ταξιδιου,κατι που τελικά δεν έγινε.
Ηρθαν μετά πληροφορίες οτι θα πάρει  γραμμή απο Ραφήνα.
Η ταμπέλα στο πρακτορείο μπήκε.Αλλα τα δρομολόγια δεν ξεκίνησαν.

Με την κατάσταση της εταιρίας Σαος ,ξεκίνησε στις 11/12/2008 για την άγονη γραμμή της Αλεξανδρούπολης -Σαμοθράκης ωστε να καλύψει το κενό του Σαος 2.
Στην γραμμή παρέμεινε μόνο 7 μέρες λόγω της πρόσκρουσης του στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Σαμοθράκης στις 18/12/2008.
Απο τότε μέχρι και προχθές παρέμενε δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.

Οι φήμες για επιστροφή του πλοίου στην Ιταλία είχαν αρχίσει απο καιρό.
Πριν 2-3 εβδομάδες ανοιξαν τα πλάνα του στο site της μητρικής του εταιρίας (Corsica and Sardinia) και χθες το βράδυ ξεκίνησε απο Αλεξανδρούπολη με προορισμό την Ιταλια.

Στην γραμμή της Ικαροσαμίας δούλεψε παρα πολύ καλα καθώς μείωσε αισθητά τον χρόνο ταξιδιού ενώ οι τιμές του ήταν σχετικά καλές για τους επιβάτες και παρα πολύ καλες για τα αυτοκίνητα.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω οτι το καλοκαίρι του 2008 υπήρχε προσφορά 69ευρω το αυτοκίνητο (εναντι 100ευρω του ανταγωνισμού)
Η συνεισφορά του στο θέμα τουρισμού στην Ικαρία και την Σάμο ήταν πολύ μεγάλη και όλος ο κόσμος έλεγε τα καλύτερα.

Καλα ταξίδια να έχει στην γειτονική Ιταλία!


ΙΚΑΡΙΑ 2007

P8191393.jpg

ΙΚΑΡΙΑ 2008

P8063106.jpg

----------


## nkr

Κριμα που φευγει ηταν πολυ ωραιο ταχυπλοο. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ας δούμε συνοπτικά το γρήγορο πέρασμά του απο τα νερά μας.
> 
> Το έφερε απο την Ιταλία η εταιρία του Κ. Σπανού ,Kallisti ferries θυγατρική της Corsica and sardinia ferries.
> Ο Κ. Σπανός είναι μέτοχος της μητρικής εταιρίας.
> 
> Δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
> Τον χειμώνα του 2007 -2008 παρέμεινε σε ακινησία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Ξαναξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στις 18/4/2008 παλι στην ίδια γραμμή οπου και παρέμεινε μέχρι τον 10ο του 2008.
> Η εταιρία εντωμεταξύ διαφήμιζε οτι θα ταξιδεύει και το χειμώνα και μάλιστα με μειωμένη ώρα ταξιδιου,κατι που τελικά δεν έγινε.
> ...



Ωραίος Sylver!!! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

AN KAI KANAN LOGO OI ITALOI GIA ANAXWRHSH APO ALEKSANDROUPOLI DEYTERA ME TRITH, TELIKA DEN KRATIONTOYSAN KI EFYGAN GIA THN GEITONA XWRA, OPOY 8A PAEI GIA EPISKEYH! :Cool: 
AYTH THN WRA ANOIXTA THS ME8WNHS ME TAXYTHTA 23,9 KAI ANAMENOYME THN AFIKSH TOY TAXYPLOOY POY DYSTYXWS DEN KRATH8HKE STHN ELLADA! :Sad:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εδω το πλοίο , σε καμβά 50*70  ( με πλαστικό χρώμα) σύμφωνα με μια φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύτηκε στην πρώτη σελίδα. Το αφιερώνω σε όλους όσους το περίμεναν στη Ραφήνα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ήρθε ποτέ . Εξακολουθούμε να το περιμένουμε όλοι οι Ραφηνιώτες!!!*

----------


## exs74

> *Εδω το πλοίο , σε καμβά 50*70  ( με πλαστικό χρώμα) σύμφωνα με μια φωτογραφία που δημοσιεύτηκε στην πρώτη σελίδα. Το αφιερώνω σε όλους όσους το περίμεναν στη Ραφήνα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ήρθε ποτέ . Εξακολουθούμε να το περιμένουμε όλοι οι Ραφηνιώτες!!!*


δηλαδη δεν θα ξαναγυρίσει??? :Confused:

----------


## naftopoulo

Η συγκρουση του CORSICA EXPRESS THREE στην Σαμοθρακη... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TDz0P2ZJho

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica Express Three*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ab.jpg

----------


## mitsikos

tss apollon να σε ρωτήσω αν κατάφερε να δέσει εκεινη τη μέρα;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε mitsikosΤα καταφερε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica Express Three...* στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

5.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Απορω πως με τετοιο καιρο και με αυτην την καδενα πως τα καταφερε να δεσει

----------


## Naias II

Γι' αυτό αντιμετώπισε το γνωστό πρόβλημα......

----------


## diagoras

Στη Σαμοθρακη?

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

to corsica 3  μου θυμιζει αρκετα τα speedrunner

----------


## Rocinante

> *Corsica Express Three...* στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Α ρε ΛΕΑΝΔΡΕ που να ξερες οτι στο Πασακρωτηρι εκεινη τη μερα ηταν καποιος και φωτογραφιζε τα ιδια πραγματα, αλλα και σενα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Παντως αν η ερωτηση για την αγκυρα ηταν για την φωτο της Τηνου και οχι για το ατυχημα να σας πληροφορισω οτι οχι απλως εδεσε αλλα τελικα η αγκυρα που βλεπετε να κρεμετε στην φωτο του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ δεν επεσε ποτε στο νερο. :Wink: 

T337.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Α ρε ΛΕΑΝΔΡΕ που να ξερες οτι στο Πασακρωτηρι εκεινη τη μερα ηταν καποιος και φωτογραφιζε τα ιδια πραγματα, αλλα και σενα .
> Παντως αν η ερωτηση για την αγκυρα ηταν για την φωτο της Τηνου και οχι για το ατυχημα να σας πληροφορισω οτι οχι απλως εδεσε αλλα τελικα η αγκυρα που βλεπετε να κρεμετε στην φωτο του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ δεν επεσε ποτε στο νερο.
> 
> T337.JPG


 
Ουάου!! Απίστευτη!!
Μπράβο rocinante!!!:-D

----------


## merkoum

> to corsica 3 μου θυμιζει αρκετα τα speedrunner


 
μοιαζουν πολυ,εχουν κ τις ιδιες μηχανες  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

To πετυχα στη Σαβονα,εκει που παει και το Σαρδηνια τωρα.Προκειται για το ''δικο μας''? 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50732

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica* *Express Three* στην Τηνο... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO060.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante_

----------


## sea world

> To πετυχα στη Σαβονα,εκει που παει και το Σαρδηνια τωρα.Προκειται για το ''δικο μας''?


Όχι Vortigern, δεν είναι το Corsica Express Three αυτό, αλλά αδελφό πλοίο!! Είναι τα 3 αδελφάκια της Sardinia-Corsica Ferries.Τα Sardinia Express-Corsica Express Seconda & Corsica Express Three! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica Express Three*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 063.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Για τον TSS APOLLON.

T416.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τον TSS APOLLON.
> 
> T416.JPG


Υπεροχη φωτογραφια, ευχαριστω φιλε rocinante.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica Express Three*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 075.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο rocinante._

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Συλβεστρο χρονια σου πολλα.

T324.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Μα είδα στο θέμα της Πόπης που λες να ψάξω αλλού και κάτι σε κόρσικα μυρίστηκα...

Σε ευχαριστω Αντώνη!!
Καλά για την φώτο οτι και να πω είναι λίγο....

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οπως ξεχωριζα τις φωτογραφιες μου βρηκα αυτην...*
*CORSICA EXPRESS THREE λοιπον για τον φιλο rocinante...*

Corsica Express III.JPG

----------


## sg3

που βρισκεται τωρα?

----------


## Leo

> που βρισκεται τωρα?


Γράφει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, κάνε τον κόπο και διάβασε τις.

----------


## ορφεας

Όταν έμαθα οτι θα έφευγε σταναχωρήθηκα πολύ αλλα μόλις είδα αυτό το βίντεο σκεύτηκα οτι δεν θέλω να το ξαναδώ ποτέ μπροστά στα μάτια μου.(μέχρι το πρώτο λεπτό δεν έχει πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά.)

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Όταν έμαθα οτι θα έφευγε σταναχωρήθηκα πολύ αλλα μόλις είδα αυτό το βίντεο σκεύτηκα οτι δεν θέλω να το ξαναδώ ποτέ μπροστά στα μάτια μου.(μέχρι το πρώτο λεπτό δεν έχει πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά.)


 
Τι σχέση έχει το πλοίο φίλε μου?? :Confused: επίτηδες έγιναν όλα αυτά?
Δεν είχε τι να κάνει και είπε να πέσει πάνω στα καίκια??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Corsica Express Three*...  
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
scan 072.jpg
_ Για τους φιλους rocinante,dokimakos21,sylver23_

----------


## Rocinante

> *Corsica Express Three*... 
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> scan 072.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους rocinante,dokimakos21,sylver23_


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω.


T372.JPG

----------


## erenShip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpIGn...eature=related
 είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω πλοίο του πειραιά να προσεγγίζει το Καρκινάγρι Ικαρίας..... είναι ένα από τα λίγα καράβια που η Ικαρία πιστεύω αγάπησε!

----------


## Stylianos

πραγματι,αλλα κρίμα που δεν είχε πιασει και τοτε ο Κεντέρης στην γραμμή αυτη...

----------


## sylver23

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpIGn...eature=related
>  είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω πλοίο του πειραιά να προσεγγίζει το Καρκινάγρι Ικαρίας..... είναι ένα από τα λίγα καράβια που η Ικαρία πιστεύω αγάπησε!


Ητανε απο ένα και μοναδικό δοκιμαστικό που είχε κάνει στο Καρκινάγρι καθώς ο Κ.Σπανός είχε στα σχέδια του να συμπεριλάβει στο δρομολόγιο και αυτό τον --ντόκο--.
Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο ευτυχώς δεν έγινε..διοτι ο ντόκος αυτός είναι εκτεθειμένος σε όλους τους καιρούς οποτε το εγχείρημα θα είχε αποτυχία...
(εδω που τα λεμε το καρκινάγρι του λειπε.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## despo

PHOTO 012012 despo.jpgΣε εποχές που η γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου καλυπτόταν επαρκώς, αλλά και ο κόσμος είχε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να ταξειδέψει και με ταχύπλοο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CORSICA EXPRESS THREE - KALLISTI FERRIES στις 28-06-2007 δεμένο στον Πειραιά.

CORSICA EXPRESS THREE - KALLISTI FERRIES 01 28-06-2007.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το_ _CORSICA EXPRESS THREE  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του_  λιμανιου _της Τηνου σ'εναν καταπλου το καλοκαιρι του 2008


_AE0001 LEANDROS.jpg

----------

